# Cordage



## CoNiGMa (Aug 5, 2017)

Cordage is a good thing to have in a survival situation. Any type of wire, rope, string, twine, or line of any type will be useful, but stronger rope is better. It can be used for multiple purposes like lashing things together, building shelter, carrying and moving items, climbing, making a ladder, etc... Medieval rope making required multiple people to make a single strand of 3 core rope. In the following, you can learn to make your own 3 core rope by yourself by building this rope making machine. In lieu of the power drill, however, you can get a hand-crank drill like this: https://www.ebay.com/p/?iid=172567510542

This is a 3 part series that shows how to build and make a machine to create 3 core (or more) rope by yourself.


----------

